
YC Founders at Work Series: Dropbox interview today at 1:00pm PDT - jl
http://ycombinator.posterous.com/yc-founders-at-work-series-dropbox-interview
======
jl
For those you can't make it, I'll try to have a copy of the interview up on
YC's blog by the end of the day!

~~~
jolan
Please ask if they're profitable and what % of users pay for their service.

~~~
arashf
we can't tell you that! :-)

~~~
modoc
How come? Honest question. Would making that information available hurt your
business somehow? Don't get me wrong, my typical impulse is to play numbers
very close to the vest, but I'm realizing more and more that the real risk of
transparency is usually pretty low.

~~~
patio11
I think I probably have enough transparency-is-groovy street cred to say this:
they don't owe you a number, and they don't owe you an explanation, unless you
are credibly trying to buy their company. (This is the generic "you", not the
specific "you" here.)

~~~
modoc
I'm certainly not suggesting they owe me/anyone else anything! I was just
curious what their rationale was for holding back. Maybe it's a really good
reason I hadn't considered.

~~~
imp
If they make a ton of money, then it might encourage competition. If they
don't make any money, then it might be embarrassing.

------
zaveri
Curious to know if Dropbox intends to approach academic institutions in the
near future to replace their current home directories/centralized file
repositories.....

------
spencerfry
Can anyone else not hear Jessica's audio?

~~~
jl
Sorry. Another technical difficulty on my side. For some reason my new
microphone stopped working during the broadcast! When I post the mp3 file, I
will also include my questions in the text.

------
dmpayton
I'm watching the live feed now, but unfortunately the audio is borked and
Jessica is muted. Since I can't read lips, I'll have to hope this is fixed
when it's put up later.

Edit: It's fixed.

------
stevederico
very excited for this

------
herdrick
I'd like to hear from Arash too.

